# Hired as a helper. Now what?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Always show up on time..

Never complain about anything..

Never criticize any one or anything..

Make sure you have all the hand tools they told you to buy..

Always have a positive attitude and learn what you can about everything.. 

Good luck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

As a helper you wont really be doing much electrical work especially on a big job if the underground isnt done get ready to dig and sniff glue all day. Other wise you will more than likely be moving material

tools depend on your tool list id bring a 25' tape, pair of klein side cutters/electrician's hammer and maybe a 10n1 more than likely you wont be using them but you never know.

dont know your experience level but you might want to look on line to pick up on the trade names of common material such as couplings, connectors, 1900/2100 boxes, 1hole straps etc.....


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Expect to help move stuff. Perhaps with others, perhaps not. Bring a pair of linesmans, hammer, tape measure, sharpie, screwdrivers, and a pouch to put them in. 
On a job that size, you will have to go through orientation and watch a bunch of safety videos first, and then have to show your drivers license, possibly SS card. You will probably be given a hard hat , safety glasses, maybe gloves at the site. 

Bring a lunch the first day at least or some cash for the roach coach. Bring a couple of Gatorade or equivalent drinks. You may have to take a drug test at the site as well. 
Glad you got a job, Good luck.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your a pre-apprentice/helper. Show up on time, follow all safety instructions, listen to what is being said and ask questions if you do not understand what is being said. Move quickly, get to where you need to be and get back to where you were faster. Don't bs your JW or Foreman, we all know the BS because , wait for it, we have been there done that. Now get to work and learn.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*thanks guys*

Are they going to tell me what I need when I show up to the hall or should i just go to Loews and go bananas? I want to show I am a hard worker and not an idiot, but in reality I am an idiot when it comes to being an electrician because I have no experience beyond very light residential.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a good chance you'll just be carrying heavy things or pushing a broom.

Buy some gloves, bring your tape measure, maybe a notepad and a pencil and a razor knife. They'll tell you if they expect you to have anything more than that I'm sure. Keep a hardhat and safety glasses with you as well, see what other guys are wearing on their way in.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> Are they going to tell me what I need when I show up to the hall or should i just go to Loews and go bananas? I want to show I am a hard worker and not an idiot, but in reality I am an idiot when it comes to being an electrician because I have no experience beyond very light residential.


Don't try to use terms for something you don't understand or say something to imply you know something just to impress someone. Just listen and ask questions if you don't know. Especially if asked to go get something and you don't have a clue what they're talking about. Better to ask than be gone forever trying to figure it out.


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

Its a union job dont buy gloves or any PPE the one tool any commercial electrician needs to have on him at all times is a pair of side cutters. If the hall didn't give you a tool list don't bring it.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Tools*

Well I do in fact have to purchase tools. List is as follows...

6' Rule
Kleins or equal pliers
Screw Driver
Channel Locks
Lead Pencil (love how thats considered a tool)
Pocket Knife

Classification is CW1A

I also found out the reason I had not gotten my score back was because of a clerical error and I in fact aced it, and have been scheduled for an interview on the 18th of July. 

I will be coming straight from the job site to the interview, so the question of wearing a suit or not is answered for me. I will be wearing sweat, dirt a crappy T-Shirt and blue jeans with beat up work boots. 

Then I have to return to the jobsite. Extremely excited.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

HellzBellz;483453
I will be coming straight from the job site to the interview said:


> What you will notice on the job site is a lot of guys carry backpacks with a change of shirts/shoes and socks. Keep these things with you as you don't want your car/truck seats to smell like your BO forever! Some clean rags are good also with some waterless soap to clean up. You never know you made need to stop somewhere on the way home.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

At least they aren't making you buy a lot of tools. Be happy. I have seen some tool list must haves a lot longer.
Let us know how it turns out for you. Gives hope to the other apprentice wannabees.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HellzBellz said:


> Lead Pencil (love how thats considered a tool)
> 
> .


That is the MOST IMPORTANT tool you will carry in the first months, if after the first week you show up with out a pencil and a pad. GO HOME, I do not need you.

I do explain this over and over to new hires

CARRY A PENCIL.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

HellzBellz said:


> Hired as a helper now what?


Help. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

gold said:


> Help.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Current said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


and I do it with 1 account its amazing. 

Seriously tho there was a point to that 1 word post. Don't loose track of why your there it kinda trumps what you bring.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

gold said:


> and I do it with 1 account its amazing.


 That's easy, let's see you do it with 253+ accounts.



> Seriously tho there was a point to that 1 word post. Don't loose track of why your there it kinda trumps what you bring.


Keep one step ahead of the worker you are helping. Help him make money for the contractor.


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

Having just started an apprenticeship program myself recently I've learned a few things:

Generally if they ask you if you know how to do something the answer could be yes, it could be no. If in doubt, go with no, take the pointers they give you, then just do your thing and let your work speak for you. 

Have previous electrical experience? Previous experience in any other trades? Keep it to yourself. Remember your tricks, but don't give any suggestions and try to figure out quick who is a micromanager, who just wants to get the work done (right) and doesn't give a rat's ass what you bring/use to do it. Learn other's way of working, if necessary (yes, you will run into individuals who, while nice, still have attitude issues and will correct the way you hold your screwdriver, just roll with it). Leave your "old reliable" 50lb. toolbag in your car and bring a pouch with your most commonly used tools, and everything on the list. As you find yourself lacking, one by one sneak your tools into your little bag, use them nonchalantly and don't show them off. 

Finally, when lunch or break comes around, just go out to the parking lot or find your own little corner or concrete block chair to call your own. The barroom stories swapped at lunchtime are for the old timers and it's not so much that they don't want to hear about electrical work you did in another state, it's just that your position doesn't lend itself to telling thr story about how you almost flipped the boom lift at 5:45am trying to keep up with the garden tractor after a night of changing parking lot lights at the convention center, spilling your tools and smashing your flashlight in the process. 

Work hard, do more than what is asked of you and let your work do the talking and keep your mouth shut. And yes, underground and material handling will be a large part of your daily routine. Enjoy the (mental) break.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

The best kind of HELPER is one who is analytical.Ask the JM what do you need ,how can i help you.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

ce2two said:


> The best kind of HELPER is one who is analytical.Ask the JM what do you need ,how can i help you.


The ones that stood out to me were the ones that tried to understand the scope and schedule of the job they were on and worked to meet the common goals without always being givin a specific task.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> When I filled my application to get into the apprentice program I also filled out an application to be an electrician's helper. I figured if I get shot down by the program, gaining some experience with a company and then trying again with experience would be a good way to up my chances.
> 
> Well I got the call from the hall yesterday and I took a job for literally slave wages. It is a huge job too doing work on a stadium with the biggest company here in Jacksonville.
> 
> ...


What was the wage?


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

Shut your mouth, don't talk back. PUT YOUR CELL PHONE IN YOUR POCKET AND LEAVE IT THERE! Be eager to learn. Get prepared to take a huge break and lunch order, get it right, do NOT forget anything, creamer for coffe, sugar, etc, get the orders back ahead of time for break, leave yourself plenty of time to take them and get them!!!!! At this stage in the game break order is a must, I CAN NOT EXPRESS ENOUGH TO GET IT RIGHT, DO NOT FORGET ANYTHING, AND GET BACK ON TIME, NO AHEAD OF TIME!!!!! Guys will teach you if you want to learn and have a GOOD attitude, if you do not be preapared to be ripped apart!!!!! If you follow everything every one has said you will be ok!!!!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Now what ? Now you work !


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> The ones that stood out to me were the ones that tried to understand the scope and schedule of the job they were on and worked to meet the common goals without always being givin a specific task.


I always see those guys as the ones that *will not* become, for lack of a better term, mindless drones that always need direction.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> the ones that *will not* become, for lack of a better term, mindless drones


Right now a couple of weeks of being a mindless drone sounds pretty f***ing good.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Not if you were here, a common direction is "go dig that trench" or "put all that PVC in the trench"


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

brian john said:


> That is the MOST IMPORTANT tool you will carry in the first months, if after the first week you show up with out a pencil and a pad. GO HOME, I do not need you.
> 
> I do explain this over and over to new hires
> 
> CARRY A PENCIL.


We had an apprentice that "forgot", he had a material list written on his arm with a sharpie. He didn't even make it a year.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> We had an apprentice that "forgot", he had a material list written on his arm with a sharpie. He didn't even make it a year.


 
I had an apprentice that could not box out a house (SMALL HOUSE) and get all the boxes at the same height or would miss at least one.

One day I told him if he could get one of the 7-10 houses he was going to box out that day 100%, I'd give him Friday off. He failed. Oh and I gave him 3 sticks for the different heights NO MEASURING, all boxes marked out on the floor,


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Day one*

Day one just completed on my first day as an Electrician's Helper. What I expected to be doing, and what I am doing are very far from each other. I showed up expecting to be moving material or being a go-fer and working in hot conditions...not so much

Today I spent the day pulling CAT6 wire with a string and a pipe with a plastic bottle taped on the end through a hard celing, in which we cut several service panels out. All in the luxury suites lobby of a football stadium. In an air conditioned room with two of the most laid back awesome, knowledgeable and helpful guys I have ever met in my life. 

The advice to bring a pen and a pad came in handy as I needed to remember a few access codes to get into restricted parts of the stadium. I went to the CVS that morning and made sure to grab myself a little pad. So I thank those that lended that bit of advice.

The day went by in a flash because we were busy, and I am excited to go back and do more tomorrow. On day two I am going up on a scissor lift and doing more of the same in a much higher ceiling, but it is a drop celing so it should be a bit easier because we won't have to cut holes. 

I will keep the updates rolling. I am a newb, and I know there are alot of other newbies on here looking for some insight on what it is like trying to get into the program. I know my experience is my own, and someone else's might be shades different though. 

Also my tools ended up being not too expensive. I got Knipex Lineman pliers for $27, Channel Locks for $22, pouch for $11 and phillips and flat head at $.88 each at Lowes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> Also my tools ended up being not too expensive. I got Knipex Lineman pliers for $27, Channel Locks for $22, pouch for $11


Good start! :thumbsup:




> and phillips and flat head at $.88 each at Lowes.


Bad start! :yes: Throw those away immediately and get some quality electrician's screwdrivers. Chances are you'll break them within a short amount of time anyway.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Bad start! :yes: Throw those away immediately and get some quality electrician's screwdrivers. Chances are you'll break them within a short amount of time anyway.


The old “You get what you pay for” and they’ll break when you need them most.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

I would have loved to get all good tools, but unfortunately the day I filled out all my paperwork at the hall, and the training center and took my drug test my clutch blew out. On the way to the drug test too. My clutch lost pressure and got stuck to the floor. Car was jumping all over the place and I barely made it back to my apt to get my wife's car. Must have stalled out 3 times, and got stuck in reverse pulling out of my spot at the training center and almost crashed through the front doors. My car showed no signs of this happening up until this day either. Luckily I live close to the training center. 

So the day before I started work I was in the hole $530 bucks for my car, THEN I had to go buy tools that night. So I am broke and had to go with the 88 cent screw drivers. I plan to upgrade eventually. For now they will have to do. If my $1.76 investment breaks oh well.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

HellzBellz said:


> I would have loved to get all good tools, but unfortunately the day I filled out all my paperwork at the hall, and the training center and took my drug test my clutch blew out. On the way to the drug test too. My clutch lost pressure and got stuck to the floor. Car was jumping all over the place and I barely made it back to my apt to get my wife's car. Must have stalled out 3 times, and got stuck in reverse pulling out of my spot at the training center and almost crashed through the front doors. My car showed no signs of this happening up until this day either. Luckily I live close to the training center.
> 
> So the day before I started work I was in the hole $530 bucks for my car, THEN I had to go buy tools that night. So I am broke and had to go with the 88 cent screw drivers. I plan to upgrade eventually. For now they will have to do. If my $1.76 investment breaks oh well.



http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=owUVTsmjIYfRiAKf3LHiDg&ved=0CHEQ8wIwBA

These are good screwdrivers for the price.


----------



## jimmyk (Aug 26, 2010)

Hope all is going good with the new job.
Stock with it


----------



## Jebediahs (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the thread, questions and advice offered. I've yet to start myself but these tips and stories will surely help me. Keep updating.:thumbsup:


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Day 2*

Day two in the books, and more of the same, except I got to operate a scissor lift. What I am finding out is that this job takes creativity in terms of getting things done. 

In some cases there is no "right way", so you have to come up with a crafty invention, method or trick with the supplies you have in order to get it done. Like a coke bottle on the end of a pipe, fashioning a hook using a pipe, tape and maluable wire or smashing a hole in the wall and saying. "well I am not a carpenter", for the sake of running wire down a 60 foot column. I didn't do that last one the journeyman I work with did. 

I got to say I am having a blast so far. I believe in a week or two the job will kick up a notch as the next project the company has is running an underground wire connecting two nearby stadiums. Sounds sweaty, dirty and like some hard digging is going to be involved, but I am all for hard work. 

Also, despite thinking I had this riddle solved, the mystery of dress nice or dress like you just got out of work (even if you really did just get out of work) is still a mystery. I have asked around a bit and I am still getting mixed answers. 

My IBEW buddy in Jersey claims I should bring a pressed suit in my car and get into it as fast as I can after I get out of work. The journeyman I work with says it really does not matter and the only thing they care about are your answers, and the admin at the training center said to look as dirty as you possibly can that day to prove you are a hard worker. 

My deductive reasoning tells me this. Around the job the higher level guys wear a tucked in polo, jeans and sneakers. The project manager wears a button down, slacks and nice shoes. The journeyman and CW's wear pocket T's and jeans. I am going with a hybrid of the higher level guys and the PM. I am bringing in a clean polo and leaving it in my car, and a pair of nice shoes to change into, and pants just in case my jeans get completey thrashed that day. Tucking in the polo throwing on the semi nice shoes, cleaning up a bit and heading in for my interview. 

Taking too much time to get ready means you are putting your company out just to take extra time to look pretty, but making an effort to clean up just a bit simply can't hurt in my opinion.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't believe you have to clean up ? You are a helper in a dirty hands on job. Your not management. Jeans, and a collared, or company issued cotton shirt. Construction guy remember.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Added note*

In case it gets lost in the shuffle I am going to relay the good advice the guys on this forum gave to me just to stress the importance of it, as it has come in handy for me several times, and has been noticed by my superiors. I have been given kudos for bringing these two items as a newb...


Pencil and pouch size writing pad. 

Thanks to all those who made my first few days easier with your nuggets of wisdom. :thumbsup:


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

dronai said:


> I can't believe you have to clean up ? You are a helper in a dirty hands on job. Your not management. Jeans, and a collared, or company issued cotton shirt. Construction guy remember.


 
I don't "have" to clean up. I want to clean up. When I say clean up I mean wash the dirt off my arms and change my shirt. It will take literally 2-5 minutes.


----------



## thorne (Jun 25, 2010)

You seem to have a good attitude, keep it up man! Earning some respect from the jw's you work around will do a LOT to help you, and it seems like you've gotten off to a good start. 

That's awesome that you are staying close to the action so far! I spent most of my first day carrying a master bundle of 3/4 and other conduits that the lull sat on our floor over to our pipe rack. The next day was saturday, the weekend of the 4th (last year) and my uncle came up and slapped my right shoulder a few times saying it was good to see me as I reeled in pain :laughing: In my crew there were like 15 jw's, a laborer, and me until the job started winding down, so that was kind of the story of my life for awhile.

I would like to thank the people around here too, I have done a lot of lurking around for the last year or more, and there's alot of advice and so on that has been helpful for me to keep in mind.

Anyway... hello forum, I'm a 1st year out of 175. I probably won't post too much for awhile because I don't know too much, but reading around will be nice to boost my knowledge a little. Didn't mean to hijack the thread, I just liked it.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*First Transfer*

It has been a while, and I assume no one will read this but I said I would keep the updates coming on my journey through the ranks of the union. Everyday has been sort of the same so I have been waiting for my next big event and it came today. 

I got my first transfer today. My foreman came up to me and said that all the journeyman on the job have spoken highly of you, and that since the current job I was on was coming to an end he wanted to send me to a long term job. So he did. 

It really was not hard to gain the respect of my journeyman. I always took care of their tools, and did everything they asked of me. Some were very nice and helpful and a few were sort of short tempered but they all said I appeared to try as hard as I could to get the job done. I was always on time (early) and never complained. The end result is a nice long term position and I made some great friends along the way. I learned a ton. 

I interviewed roughly a month ago and still have not heard anything. Just going to keep working and trying to prove I am capable and sharp. 

To be honest right now I am sort of bummed I have to leave the guys who taught me so much. They were my first journeyman and they were all so willing to teach me every trick they knew, let me use their tools till I got my own and even treated me to lunch a few times. They are almost like my electrician fathers. They laid the ground work for me. I'll never forget my first job.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it is going well. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## VictorM78 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am in my third year of apprenticeship now. Seems like yesterday I was taking my interview with the local!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

HellzBellz said:


> When I filled my application to get into the apprentice program I also filled out an application to be an electrician's helper. I figured if I get shot down by the program, gaining some experience with a company and then trying again with experience would be a good way to up my chances.
> 
> Well I got the call from the hall yesterday and I took a job for literally slave wages. It is a huge job too doing work on a stadium with the biggest company here in Jacksonville.
> 
> ...


Only thing expected...be on time.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

You seem like a good guy to have around. You will make it in the local eventually so just keep at it. You have a really good attitude And that will do wonders trust me.


----------



## HellzBellz (May 22, 2011)

*Final Chapter, but a New open book*

I got my letter from the apprenticeship hall about two weeks ago and it stated I would be kept on a list and could re-interview to upgrade my score of a 79.5. 

I was pretty bummed about this, but knew one day I would eventually get in to the program as long as I stayed reliable and willing to learn as an un-indentured apprentice. 

I was told the class would be very small this year so I sort of expected it. 

Then low and behold I get a call yesterday and one of the apprentices had declined the program and I was first on the list. Before she could even finish the sentence I said. 

Yes when should I be there?

Well last night I was made an indentured electrical apprentice in a class of 16 students. Signed out and signed back in as an indentured apprentice, filled out the forms, got my picture taken and walked out pretty fricken happy about it. 

I took me just over 3 months to prove I was worth getting into the program by showing up on time consistently, always being willing to learn and keeping a good attitude even when the journeyman are going off on you. 

My advice. Don't get pulled into any drama. If a guy wants to run his mouth about your co-workers let him and don't get involved. Don't complain ever. If you are going to be late, make it very rare, have good reason and let your foreman know even if you have to leave a message with him at 5am. 

At this stage they are looking for reliable people, or that is how it seemed to me. Reasonable people know you are not born with the knowledge of the trade and don't expect you to have any of it. They just expect you to keep the job moving in any way you can and try to teach you along the way. 

I have kept this thread updated from the day I walked into the apprentice hall and plan to keep updating it through school too. I had so many questions when I started and that is what lead me here. So I hope I can shed some light on those who were as lost as me. 

Thanks to all who gave me advice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HellzBellz said:


> I got my letter from the apprenticeship hall about two weeks ago and it stated I would be kept on a list and could re-interview to upgrade my score of a 79.5.
> 
> I was pretty bummed about this, but knew one day I would eventually get in to the program as long as I stayed reliable and willing to learn as an un-indentured apprentice.
> 
> ...


Congratulations your hard work payed off....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just hired an apprentice on the job i'm foreskin on, still in his teens bitin' the bridle to get in on it all, went and bought himself a new set of tools , not a speck of dirt on them, tonight's his first night of 1st yr school


i think i'm gonna need a tissue.........

~CS~


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

ask ur JW to set you up on a pony to thread some two inch rigid. :thumbup: Congrats


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job, congrats.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

brian john said:


> I had an apprentice that could not box out a house (SMALL HOUSE) and get all the boxes at the same height or would miss at least one.
> 
> One day I told him if he could get one of the 7-10 houses he was going to box out that day 100%, I'd give him Friday off. He failed. Oh and I gave him 3 sticks for the different heights NO MEASURING, all boxes marked out on the floor,


 I worked for a small contractor ,me and wanna be lead man foreman :whistling2:We worked together on a 13 condo job site, i had been in the trade 1 1/2 years at the time, he marked the studs i installed all the boxes .We completed ((13)) 1100 sq.ft condos in one day ,talk about busting your arse for 7 bucks an hour and a sore backI worked too fast and was working my self out of a job:laughing:He laid me off on christmas eve ,got a job more per hour with in a couple days, i called him and thanked him for letting me go:notworthy:


----------

